# Confused by cages!



## DameAbnormal (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey there guys!
I'm so confused by cages right now.!

I've always wanted a much larger cage then the one I have now, it seemed suitable when I had my two girlies in there, but sadly Cookie passed away, And her cage mate Tinkerbelle was so stressed and upset, She just had to have more friends 

I adopted two little girly females there around 9weeks old! mischief they are!  there nameless yet as i'm unsure hehe ;D

But i'm starting to think that cage is way to small for 3 when they grow up, the cage calculater says 3 but, It just doesn't look big enough imaging them alot bigger then they are now

this is there current cage http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360342020258&category=116889&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

i have alot of hammocks and houses in there, extra shelf, .... i've been looking into the Jenny cage, but i dont like the doors on them, there so small, the cage I have now the door is massive I can get right inside which is what I like about it the most.

These are some of the cages i've been looking at 

http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/chew-proof-metal-chinchilla-cage-extra-large-green-base-p-4932.html

I can't see how big the doors are? does anyone know? looks like theres one on each level then one at the very top, I could imagine this with some fleece covering the bottom of the cage, seems a decent price too for the size


or theres this one http://www.petsathome.com/shop/furet-plus-rat-cage-by-ferplast-15988 has a much bigger door then jenny but the cage is abit smaller, 


heres the jenny with the small doors http://www.petsathome.com/shop/jenny-rat-cage-by-ferplast-15949 

The KD has bigger doors but i cant see it any cheaper then something likr £140, that wire cage is bigger and it's cheaper.... i'm abit stuck here guys what do you think?


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

The first one you linked looks good, its really tall and probably will need to be worked with so your babies dont get bumblefoot but its good for the price. I still say a Critter Nation Cage ANY day but I am all about that cage as opposed to other ones now lol.


----------



## DameAbnormal (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for reply  we dont really get those critter nations over here there hard to find!

I really like the Ferret XL one now as well i found on zooplus.... to be honest Jenny, that wire cage, the the XL all are simmlar sizes what one lacks in length makes up for in height.... is tough....

Could i cover the wires with things like fleece, , I'm terrified of them getting bumblefoot would be my only worry with that cage, but with newspaper over the wires and fleece, i'm sure it'd be fine 

wonder what everyone else thinks too be lovely to find out


----------



## DameAbnormal (Oct 2, 2011)

Little update seems as though, zooplus is sellnig the jenny KD version for simllar price as the old jenny cage from pets at home, space wise comes up simllar to the wire one which do you guys think? Thank youu! 

Jenny KD or The wire cage http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/chew-proof-metal-chinchilla-cage-extra-large-green-base-p-4932.html


----------



## MystickWinds (Sep 15, 2011)

Since you mentioned bumblefoot and the wire, I wanted to add something. I converted a bird cage into my girls' cage. This is the site where I got my ideas from on how to resolve the wire floor problem... http://www.fancypetrats.com/build-diy-pet-rat-cage.php . The bottom of my cage has the grated floor, and we had a lot of leftover laminate wood flooring from where we had redone the floors in part of our house. We cut those boards down to size, covered them completely, and voila! ...no more problem.  It has actually worked very well, because I can remove them completely when cleaning, plus I put fleece blankets on top of the flooring and they love burrowing in those.


----------



## DameAbnormal (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you Mystick 

I found something yesterday a huge Furet XL, for only a bit more expensive then the wire cage, at 99.99, that cage is bigger, and it has easier access, plus all the tubes and things like that, it can house up to 9 rats!! wow my 3 are going to feel lost LOL! 

Took a whole lot of searching and finding things but space, price, and accessory wise, this one comes out on top, don't you think?  think its going to come saturday or monday now, can't wait!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

FYI guys. Wire floors are not the cause of bumble foot, that is a myth that just won't die.

Bumble foot is caused by unsanitary conditions like build up of urine and feces, and a genetic predisposition, and obesity are other factors. So in reality rats are more likely to get bumble foot from poorly clean solid surfaces then wire floors even fleece that is left uncleaned is just as bad. It's of course wise to keep ALL surfaces they walk on clean. But I just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## DameAbnormal (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh wow didn't know that about bumble foot :O! I'm a clean freak always cleaning the cages hehe, never had a rattie with it thank good ness!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I think it must be uncommon because in all my 2 something years of being an active forum member I have never seen anyone post about rats having it. Always things sort of like it, but never actual bumblefoot.
It may be that I am just not aware of the cases.


----------



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

RE: the FN cages, The UK equivalent is the Savic Royal Suite 95. Thttp://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...&sa=X&ei=ExaPTtzhJamj0QW_o_A1&ved=0CEAQ8wIwAAhey've JUST stopped selling them at [email protected], but they're by far the best and you can get them on amazon. About cage sizes, I've got four in the FN-style cage and I wouldn't feel comfortable keeping many more in there. It's definitely worth paying a bit more, our rats love it. IMO it's one of the only cages out there with enough space for rats.

Hope you find something anyway ^_^


----------



## MystickWinds (Sep 15, 2011)

Kiko said:


> FYI guys. Wire floors are not the cause of bumble foot, that is a myth that just won't die.
> 
> Bumble foot is caused by unsanitary conditions like build up of urine and feces, and a genetic predisposition, and obesity are other factors. So in reality rats are more likely to get bumble foot from poorly clean solid surfaces then wire floors even fleece that is left uncleaned is just as bad. It's of course wise to keep ALL surfaces they walk on clean. But I just wanted to clear that up.


Thank you for that information! In the years I had rats before, I had never seen it, but I'd seen it mentioned online frequently. I just know from working with dog rescue and seeing dogs that were kept on wire...the damage done to their feet. I figured the wire couldn't be good for our little ratties' feet, so I've always made sure the flooring was covered.


----------



## DameAbnormal (Oct 2, 2011)

banksyrat said:


> RE: the FN cages, The UK equivalent is the Savic Royal Suite 95. They've JUST stopped selling them at [email protected], but they're by far the best and you can get them on amazon. About cage sizes, I've got four in the FN-style cage and I wouldn't feel comfortable keeping many more in there. It's definitely worth paying a bit more, our rats love it. IMO it's one of the only cages out there with enough space for rats.
> 
> Hope you find something anyway ^_^


I did thank you got the furet XL


----------

